# Breakdown cover void if no spare wheel



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm just about to take out insurance with Caravanguard which includes breakdown and noticed in the terms and conditions that the carrying of a spare wheel is a requirement or the policy is null and void. This also includes a spare wheel for any trailer that you are towing.

Please check your breakdown terms as you might find you have no cover.

Richard


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Perhaps Caravanguard might like to inform the industry of that requirement?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As I said on an earlier thread, I bought a spare wheel and good tyre at a motorhome show, then had a hole in my sidewall in Spain.
Tyre and spare wheel are strapped down using a 'pull-down' strap in the garage on a forward wall. It does not move at all.... I was on to a winner until I paid for the replacement tyre in France 175€.

Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

RichardD said:


> I'm just about to take out insurance with Caravanguard which includes breakdown and noticed in the terms and conditions that the carrying of a spare wheel is a requirement or the policy is null and void. This also includes a spare wheel for any trailer that you are towing.
> 
> Please check your breakdown terms as you might find you have no cover.
> 
> Richard


Better crack on and fit then :wink: with pics


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Disregarding the breakdown cover, I think that anybody who does not carry a spare, is taking one hell of a chance. It could be very costly and lead to a long delay!
Our Exsis did not come with a spare, but within a few days of owning her, I had purchased and fitted one in the garage.
Regarding breakdown cover, I always understood, that if your vehicle had an unrepairable puncture, that the breakdown company would charge you! Maybe their policy has changed making no grey areas, saving possible arguments between the customer and the breakdown guys.
Also bear in mind that sometimes, camping tyres can be difficult to source.
It certainly makes sense to carry one, even if only a tyre and no wheel!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how would a requirement like this fit in with ordinary car breakdown insurance? I have a honda jazz which has no spare wheel as standard together with honda supplied breakdown insurance; would they really use a get-out like that in my situation? Unlikely, but worth checking the wording.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Don't caravanguard also have quite a low limit on windscreen replacement without it hitting your no claims? Not a good choice for A class owners


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm with caravanguard and the one thing that annoys me about them is the compulsory breakdown cover. It is separately itemized in the quote BUT you can't delete it when you already have really good cover with green flag (for my whole fleet of vehicles). Now you are telling me it contains clauses that would additionally render it pointless for many van owners.

(personally I do, and always would, carry a spare wheel, but that's not the point)

It would be reasonable to have a clause "If vehicle manufacturer fitted a spare wheel then it must be carried".


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Perhaps Caravanguard might like to inform the industry of that requirement?


Given that many vehicle manufacturers (saloon car as well as motorhomes) now don't supply a spare wheel, and that issues such as pay load and carrying capacity in a small car come into the equation, could this come under "Unfair Terms in Consumer Contract Regs" under the heading of "unreasonable obligations and restrictions"

http://www.oft.gov.uk/business-advice/unfairterms/guidance/OFT311/Groups/Group18h/

An interesting one- just a thought :wink:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

This was mentioned in the October issue of MMM. That mention, all the comments on the forums, and a recent report by Which magazine on the true cost of these tyre foams had me on the phone last week to get a spare. Haven't got it yet though.

My separate breakdown cover through the CSMA with Britannia states, "You are responsible for any costs where wheels or tyres need to be supplied because your vehicle is not carrying a legal or serviceable spare wheel or tyre."

Well done, Richard for broadcasting the problem.


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

"or the policy is null and void"

Do these terms suggest that the insurance policy is void or just the breakdown policy? How do they deal with the situation where the spare has been used so a defective 'spare' is now being carried?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Just returned from the NEC saw a Caravanguard rep and asked about not having spare wheel and she said if the van isn't fitted with one its fine, might be wise to get it in writing though. :wink:


----------



## CaravanG (Apr 18, 2008)

*Caravan Guard clarification*

Hello Everyone

We are currently updating our breakdown policy wording to clarify the position regarding spare wheels in a vehicles not designed to carry them.

The new wording will say _"If designed to carry one, there must be a usable spare wheel in the Motorhome at all times (including a wheel for any Trailer) and a key that will let us remove a wheel secured by wheel nuts for the Motorhome or Trailer."._

This new logic will be applied to existing customers needing breakdown assistance in the meantime, i.e. it is not a requirement to carry a spare wheel unless your motorhome is designed to carry one.

It is also worth clarifying that this requirement only relates to the breakdown policy, and would not affect the cover in place on the main insurance policy.

Thanks

Caravan Guard


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Caravan Guard clarification*



CaravanG said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> We are currently updating our breakdown policy wording to clarify the position regarding spare wheels in a vehicles not designed to carry them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification Caravan Guard.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Just renewed with caravan guard because the breakdown cover is very good...had to use them twice this year......brilliant service.

Keith


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Just renewed with caravan guard because the breakdown cover is very good...had to use them twice this year......brilliant service.
> 
> Keith


We have had to use them a couple of time over the years as well.


----------



## gpg1963 (Sep 30, 2008)

I would not dare to travel with my MH without a spare wheel. In fact when I bought mine there was no spare wheel, I was shocked to hear that from previous owner. The first thing I did after bringing it home was getting a spare wheel and tyre. I could imagine myself driving in europe with a foam canister to repair a puncture????


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

gpg1963 said:


> I would not dare to travel with my MH without a spare wheel. In fact when I bought mine there was no spare wheel, I was shocked to hear that from previous owner. The first thing I did after bringing it home was getting a spare wheel and tyre. I could imagine myself driving in europe with a foam canister to repair a puncture????


I must admit I would like to have a spare but weight limits won't allow it , I have a new wheel I bought sat in the garage if anyone needs one. What I am thinking of doing is just taking a tyre as it would be much lighter.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Guys, have not been able to follow the thread for a couple of weeks due to login problems which eventually have been sorted.

What a result and good on CaravanGuard for the update on the terms relating to spare wheels.

Hi Andy, 

Yes I know I need to get on with the spare wheel carrier but I've been occupied most of the summer building a large garden workshop which just needs electrics fitting and decorated and then fitting the workbenches and storage.

Regarding their windscreen limit. There is no limit but if the cost is over £1000 then it effects your NCB.

What is the cost of an A Class windscreen?

Richard


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

up to 3k :lol:

It's nearly 1k with autoglass for an X250 robbing gits!

A windscreen bought from other than Autoglass can be under £350 for the X250 supplied and fitted so clearly there is a crafty deal between the insurance companies and AG

I imagine an A class screen can equally be much cheaper from an small independant but the ins companies must have a vested interest.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Brock said:


> This was mentioned in the October issue of MMM. That mention, all the comments on the forums, and a recent report by Which magazine on the true cost of these tyre foams had me on the phone last week to get a spare. Haven't got it yet though.
> 
> My separate breakdown cover through the CSMA with Britannia states, "You are responsible for any costs where wheels or tyres need to be supplied because your vehicle is not carrying a legal or serviceable spare wheel or tyre."
> 
> Well done, Richard for broadcasting the problem.


I'm with Britannia too. Had a puncture in Dent and they transported us about 30 miles back to our campsite. Then picked the car and me the following morning and took me into Preston for the repair. I just paid for the tire repair. The breakdown driver even waited until a new tire was fitted before leaving. Excellent service. Similarly in France last year they came out to fit the spar wheel, took the flat one away for repair, then returned and refitted it.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Techno
I must be either naive or stupid but how can higher cost benefit the insurance company?
As I understand it a replacement windscreen does not affect NCD


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

How would they know if you carried a spare or not?

What a load of tripe

Sure you could have left it at a garage for a replacement tyre ?


----------

